# Just purchased a Corvus AL 1 hour ago...



## hybridctr (Apr 8, 2009)

Just purchased a Corvus AL 1 hour ago... and I ALREADY received a shipping confirmation via UPS! :thumbsup: 

So far this is the fastest turn around time i've ever seen and I run an internet business. 

I've been doing research for about a year now and finally pulled the trigger on this bike. Its my first bike and I plan on riding about 12 miles per day to and from work which take me over a couple hills. 

I'll update as soon as I get the package in the mail! 

Super excited,

David:8:


----------



## hybridctr (Apr 8, 2009)

Would anyone recommend some upgrades or gear that i'd need to buy to start riding?


----------



## djwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

hybrid- Did you receive your new wheels yet? I am looking at this bike as well as the Moto Vent Noir and Windsor Knight and was hoping you could provide some feedback.


----------



## hybridctr (Apr 8, 2009)

Its great! I had it built at trek and bought a TON of equipment from them. They said the bike has to be stolen it was too good of a deal. 

Everything was perfect right out of the box with minimal assembly. 

Its funny after reading most of the posts that put Bikes Direct down, its all from people who either 1) Support the LBS (nothing wrong with that, I support mine) or 2) Would spend a lot of money to get a name brand on their frame and shy away from the fact that we got their bike minus the name for 1/2 off. 

Their biggest argument is always who knows when something happens who will you go to if you can't take your bike back. Well Mike is on here all the time and has great support so there really is no reason not to try one out. 

Its also funny how there is such a HUGE margin between no name frame bikes with great component sets vs brand name bikes w/ the same components and a branded frame...

Cheers,

David


----------

